# LN2 im Raum Regensburg



## FraSiWa (15. Januar 2014)

Hi Leute, für die Präsentation einer supraleitenden Magnetschwebebahn benötige ich flüssigen Stickstoff. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht einen Tipp geben, wo ich im Raum Regensburg zu erschwinglichen Preisen welchen kaufen kann (soweit ich weiß ist es ja umso teurer, je größer die Lieferentfernung ist)?


----------



## ich111 (15. Januar 2014)

Google hätte geholfen: Westfalen AG DE | Westfalen AG

Stickstoff findest du unter Lebensmittel --> Frosten


----------



## FraSiWa (15. Januar 2014)

Auf Google hatte ich schon gesucht, es hätte aber ja sein können, dass noch jemand einen lokalen Anbieter kennt, bei dem dann geringere Tranportkosten anfallen.


----------



## ich111 (16. Januar 2014)

Die haben ja eine Niederlassung in Rgbg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Januar 2014)

Blöde Frage:
Wenn du Supraleiter demonstrieren willst - hast du dann nicht sowieso ein Labor am Haken


----------



## FraSiWa (17. Januar 2014)

Von der Uni gibts leider keinen Stickstoff für die Präsentation


----------

